# Bit by a dog. (Pictures) ((not graphic))



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

So earlier this week I was delivering to a rural house. Everything started normal. I pulled up the driveway (which wasn't very long) closer to the front door. Got out of the car with the envelope and got to the front door. Set it down, took a picture and started walking back to my car.

As I was walking back to my car two dogs came out from behind the house. One was barking and the other wasn't. The one that was barking, an Australian Shepard, approached me and suddenly started to attack my leg. Luckily he/she only bit me twice but it was enough to leave a good bite mark and hurt.

I was able to get in my car and drive away and call flex support about the incident. Hopefully this article will shed a little light on those who wonder if amazon would cover us for such incident. After I was transferred and contacted by several "higher up flex managers" I was informed that amazon WOULD pay for any medical costs that are out of pocket which was nice to know. Other than that I think we're on our own. Even if I were to get hurt bad enough to not be able to work I think that would require some sort of lawsuit on the owner of the dogs.

Im thankful I was able to get away with just some bite marks and no ER visit since I don't have my own personal health insurance. I don't blame the dogs as much as I'd blame the owners for not knowing their dogs were capable of doing this AND ordering amazon putting potential deliverers at risk. I'm sure everyone would have handled it differently but in the heat of the moment this is what I did and I hope now some of you know the extent of what amazon will cover.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

https://www.1800thelaw2.com/practiceareas/dog-bite-lawyer


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

first thing you do call the police . second go to the hospital . police will check and seize the dog that bit you to put it in containment and check to see if it has rabies .They will hold the dog for 14 days usually to make sure the dog does not go rabbid 
This a process that needs to be done for any animal attack . So now you have no idea if this dog is rabbid and you need to get a full course of shots that could potentially save your life.
I am not here to cause fear i am here to tell you the steps that a person needs to take .
https://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/what-is-rabies#1 . Yes i would of called 911 ( help i was bit by a dog !)
odds of this dog having rabies ? i think 1 in 100 ? or 1000 ?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

John McYeet said:


> So earlier this week I was delivering to a rural house. Everything started normal. I pulled up the driveway (which wasn't very long) closer to the front door. Got out of the car with the envelope and got to the front door. Set it down, took a picture and started walking back to my car.
> 
> As I was walking back to my car two dogs came out from behind the house. One was barking and the other wasn't. The one that was barking, an Australian Shepard, approached me and suddenly started to attack my leg. Luckily he/she only bit me twice but it was enough to leave a good bite mark and hurt.
> 
> ...


-------------------------
You should call animal control and report the incident, also, call the police. They will probably refer you to animal control.
The dog is dangerous and should not be running lose. There is a lot of bruising and will be very sore for several days.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Where are the pictures of the dog with large caliber bullet holes adding additional ventilation?

OP fails.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Punt!

You can find Rover 3 houses down wondering what the license of the train was that hit him.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

John McYeet said:


> So earlier this week I was delivering to a rural house. Everything started normal. I pulled up the driveway (which wasn't very long) closer to the front door. Got out of the car with the envelope and got to the front door. Set it down, took a picture and started walking back to my car.
> 
> As I was walking back to my car two dogs came out from behind the house. One was barking and the other wasn't. The one that was barking, an Australian Shepard, approached me and suddenly started to attack my leg. Luckily he/she only bit me twice but it was enough to leave a good bite mark and hurt.
> 
> ...


Rabies Shots have come down in cost . . .


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Those bits look bad enough too report. Those people need to be accountable for their animals.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

John McYeet said:


> So earlier this week I was delivering to a rural house. Everything started normal. I pulled up the driveway (which wasn't very long) closer to the front door. Got out of the car with the envelope and got to the front door. Set it down, took a picture and started walking back to my car.
> 
> As I was walking back to my car two dogs came out from behind the house. One was barking and the other wasn't. The one that was barking, an Australian Shepard, approached me and suddenly started to attack my leg. Luckily he/she only bit me twice but it was enough to leave a good bite mark and hurt.
> 
> ...


If you have no health insurance then it is ALL out of pocket, is it not? Did you point that out to Amazon?

I've been bitten and it was a lot worse than that. Is there a puncture wound? I can't tell.

I'm actually on antibiotics for a cat bite right now. Took about 2 hours from the bite to know it was infected. The first antibiotic I was on didn't work. Was a small bite on one finger and I couldn't use my hand for days.

Dog bites don't get infected as easily but if it gets a lot more painful and/or swells up/*****, etc. make sure you get treatment if you haven't already. (Unless it's a big dog, I'd rather a dog bite than a cat any day).

Chance of rabies is slim but you should report it ASAP so that if you end up with complications/miss work etc. you're in a position to sue the owner. The dog can be quarantined at their home generally, but either way they need to learn to keep it from running loose.

I used to have a dog that was an badly abused rescue and we knew she would bite if given a chance. She was never out except on a leash and kenneled if we had a visitor. I don't blame the dog, it's the stupid owners at fault.



kingcorey321 said:


> first thing you do call the police . second go to the hospital . police will check and seize the dog that bit you to put it in containment and check to see if it has rabies .They will hold the dog for 14 days usually to make sure the dog does not go rabbid
> This a process that needs to be done for any animal attack . So now you have no idea if this dog is rabbid and you need to get a full course of shots that could potentially save your life.
> I am not here to cause fear i am here to tell you the steps that a person needs to take .
> https://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/what-is-rabies#1 . Yes i would of called 911 ( help i was bit by a dog !)
> odds of this dog having rabies ? i think 1 in 100 ? or 1000 ?


A lot less than that. Rabies is very unlikely in a pet dog as most will have had AT LEAST one shot at some point and rabies shots last a long time. Plus there's a lot less rabies out there in most areas than people think.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> Where are the pictures of the dog with large caliber bullet holes adding additional ventilation?
> 
> OP fails.


 Hey i love dogs and the only time I'd ever take a dogs life is if it was legitimately about to kill me and this one wasn't even close.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

John McYeet said:


> Hey i love dogs and the only time I'd ever take a dogs life is if it was legitimately about to kill me and this one wasn't even close.


Are you foaming at the mouth yet? If so please record and post. Thanks


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

John McYeet said:


> So earlier this week I was delivering to a rural house. Everything started normal. I pulled up the driveway (which wasn't very long) closer to the front door. Got out of the car with the envelope and got to the front door. Set it down, took a picture and started walking back to my car.
> 
> As I was walking back to my car two dogs came out from behind the house. One was barking and the other wasn't. The one that was barking, an Australian Shepard, approached me and suddenly started to attack my leg. Luckily he/she only bit me twice but it was enough to leave a good bite mark and hurt.
> 
> ...


Rural automatically = dogs &#128021;. It's the most common & cheapest alarm system.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

John McYeet said:


> So earlier this week I was delivering to a rural house. Everything started normal. I pulled up the driveway (which wasn't very long) closer to the front door. Got out of the car with the envelope and got to the front door. Set it down, took a picture and started walking back to my car.
> 
> As I was walking back to my car two dogs came out from behind the house. One was barking and the other wasn't. The one that was barking, an Australian Shepard, approached me and suddenly started to attack my leg. Luckily he/she only bit me twice but it was enough to leave a good bite mark and hurt.
> 
> ...


Report that incident to Local health department. The health department officer will give night mare to the owner. Owner should learn.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

1) Carry a few dog treats. Throw it at them when they are near.
2) If that doesn't distract them pepper spray them in the nose. It works better than the eyes for dogs. I've done this twice now, it works.
3) Call the police. Call amazon.


----------



## Cavsfan23 (Oct 29, 2015)

Owner will only earn their lesson when their dog is either taken away or put down.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

https://www.newsweek.com/amazon-cut...neighborhood-after-driver-mauled-dogs-1519893


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

In the future, just Frisbee the packages at the porch.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

John McYeet said:


> So earlier this week I was delivering to a rural house. Everything started normal. I pulled up the driveway (which wasn't very long) closer to the front door. Got out of the car with the envelope and got to the front door. Set it down, took a picture and started walking back to my car.
> 
> As I was walking back to my car two dogs came out from behind the house. One was barking and the other wasn't. The one that was barking, an Australian Shepard, approached me and suddenly started to attack my leg. Luckily he/she only bit me twice but it was enough to leave a good bite mark and hurt.
> 
> *I was able to get in my car and drive away and call flex support about the incident*...&#8230;......&#8230;..


Sorry about your misfortune and I'm glad that it was a small bite but I'm pretty sure you were supposed to stay on the scene and call 911. That's if you were going to press charges on the dog owners.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Advice, in the event this situation happens again...


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

OP could of been paid. 

I was bitten by my neighbors dog a few years back. 
Didn't break the skin and I got under $5k from his Home owners insurance. 

I could only imagine the payday if you're bitten and it breaks the skin.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Iann said:


> OP could of been paid.
> 
> I was bitten by my neighbors dog a few years back.
> Didn't break the skin and I got under $5k from his Home owners insurance.
> ...


i am in favor of people not securing dogs being sued huge


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Any time a dog bites a person or another companion animal, it is a serious problem for the dog owner if you get warrants. Now, if a dog chases livestock, any officer or the livestock owner can shoot the dog (when the dog is caught in the act.) At least in Virginia, pretty sure that is similar to most states.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Don’t let the dog owners off the hook so easily.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

John McYeet said:


> So earlier this week I was delivering to a rural house. Everything started normal. I pulled up the driveway (which wasn't very long) closer to the front door. Got out of the car with the envelope and got to the front door. Set it down, took a picture and started walking back to my car.
> 
> As I was walking back to my car two dogs came out from behind the house. One was barking and the other wasn't. The one that was barking, an Australian Shepard, approached me and suddenly started to attack my leg. Luckily he/she only bit me twice but it was enough to leave a good bite mark and hurt.
> 
> ...


Sue the dog owner. There are lawyers who specialize in dog bites.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

John McYeet said:


> So earlier this week I was delivering to a rural house. Everything started normal. I pulled up the driveway (which wasn't very long) closer to the front door. Got out of the car with the envelope and got to the front door. Set it down, took a picture and started walking back to my car.
> 
> As I was walking back to my car two dogs came out from behind the house. One was barking and the other wasn't. The one that was barking, an Australian Shepard, approached me and suddenly started to attack my leg. Luckily he/she only bit me twice but it was enough to leave a good bite mark and hurt.
> 
> ...


----------

